
How Does the Event Horizon Telescope Act Like One Giant Mirror? - soheilpro
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/ask-ethan-how-does-the-event-horizon-telescope-act-like-one-giant-mirror-40219f7fd243
======
thedevindevops
The wiki article on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomical_interferometer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronomical_interferometer)
is pretty decent actually.

